# Keeping finger mullet alive



## WoofPack (May 15, 2007)

What can I do to keep a batch of finger mullet lively for say 5-6 hrs? Should I keep 'em in the minnow bucket off the pier in the water? How many can I keep in the minnow bucket without overcrowding? I would hate to net a bunch of mullet and have 'em die on me. I also have a battery powered aerator, but don't know if that helps.

Thanks.
Jacob


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

*Jacob*

There is tons of good info in the "Live Bait" thread started by jettypark28 archived in the fishing bible.


----------



## WoofPack (May 15, 2007)

Crashman65 said:


> There is tons of good info in the "Live Bait" thread started by jettypark28 archived in the fishing bible.


Oops! Didn't think to look there first. Thanks to Crashman and all those who posted in Jettypark28's thread.

Jacob


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

This guy developed this because his bait was dying - They say its good for 8+ hours - it uses oil industry technology.

http://www.burgess-mfg.com/baitaeration.html


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*This is the air pump*

i use

http://www.fishermansheadquarters.com/equip_livewells_pumps_all.htm


just stroll down and look at the "Keep alive Oxygen Infuser....it crazy the amount of air it add to your bucket or livewell...but this might be a tab to big for your 5gl bucket but i still use it in those also.....


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

Maybe I'm missing something here. Are those aerators running off regular batteries, marine battery or ac/dc?

I have a little bait bucket with a pump that runs on a single "D" battery. The pump will run for 12-18 hours on a single battery and if the water is changed every 6-8 hours I can keep mudminnows for days.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Mr. Cheapster*



Crashman65 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here. Are those aerators running off regular batteries, marine battery or ac/dc?
> 
> I have a little bait bucket with a pump that runs on a single "D" battery. The pump will run for 12-18 hours on a single battery and if the water is changed every 6-8 hours I can keep mudminnows for days.


You can also try a mesh dive bag: Has stainless opening & can also come in a floating style, it seems to hold mullets well


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Check out the fishing bible for the cooler to livewell. This is what i use now and my minnows dont die at all...


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Burgess*

runs off D-Cell Batteries. Both are top quality, designed to keep your fish alive, not heat the water and last for many, many years and not churn the water.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

getcha a little bubbles aerator for like 10 $..put a couple dozen finger mullet in yer 5gal bucket and u should be good to go..

if its really hot out, take a bottle of water, and put it in the freezer, then take the bottle and put it in ur minnows, makes the water cold, and they go right to the bottom, almost like they are hibernating..and thne when u hook em and plop em in the warm water they spring back fast.

i have a lil bubble bucket that insulated, cools baits cool in the summer and live shrimp warm in the winter 


Jesse


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

WoofPack said:


> What can I do to keep a batch of finger mullet lively for say 5-6 hrs? Should I keep 'em in the minnow bucket off the pier in the water? How many can I keep in the minnow bucket without overcrowding? I would hate to net a bunch of mullet and have 'em die on me. I also have a battery powered aerator, but don't know if that helps.
> 
> Thanks.
> Jacob


Jacob. I've seen you fish before with your 2 well behaved dogs.

Just have a Frabill flow through minnow bucket off Kiptopeake pier. You can keep about 20-30 alive no problems at all.


----------



## WoofPack (May 15, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys for all the inputs. 

I will start simple and experiment with tying off my Frabill flow through bucket from the rail and one other bucket with D-battery powered aerator (just gotta remember to keep changing water and monitor temp). For 4 yrs of pier-based flounder fishing, I've been using only cut bait on bucktail plus a teaser fly. Now I've seen the power of live mullet and wanna take full advantage of them while they're available.

ccc: Thanks for the compliment about my dawgs; they are my pride and joy. Say hi next time. I'll hit Kiptopeke at least once this coming weekend.

Jettypark: love the idea of the glow-in-the-dark bucket. Does it make the bait glow too?....

Jacob


----------

